# hatch



## saveaduckkillaskybuster (May 29, 2005)

how does the water levels and the hatch look this year??????


----------



## mntwinsfan (Oct 8, 2010)

Based upon some recent droughts in the PPR and a major loss in native grass and CRP the duck hatch will be down from last year.


----------



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

Still a good amount of water out there but nowhere near last year. Lots of CRP plowed up last fall.


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Given the early spring and favorable conditions, I'd say the hatch might be comparable to recent years. However, if current trends with habitat degradation and loss continue, I predict a precipitous decline in the not-too-distant future.


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

blog from one of the pilots involved in surveying the dakotas...

http://flyways.us/node/26168


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

The hatch will continue to go down thanks to Tiling and the loss of CRP.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

There is still plenty of area's for a duck to lay an egg. If everyone is complaining about the loss of CRP, why don't you either pay the difference to the farmer to plant winter wheat, versus spring wheat or beans or corn, or help CRP be on par with land rent. Otherwise there is always land for sale.


----------



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

blhunter3 said:


> There is still plenty of area's for a duck to lay an egg. If everyone is complaining about the loss of CRP, why don't you either pay the difference to the farmer to plant winter wheat, versus spring wheat or beans or corn, or help CRP be on par with land rent. Otherwise there is always land for sale.


I believe we already pay the difference with the price of groceries and taxes.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

That makes me laugh, if CRP rent is $60 and you could get $90 plus for crop land what would you do?


----------



## mntwinsfan (Oct 8, 2010)

blhunter3 said:


> That makes me laugh, if CRP rent is $60 and you could get $90 plus for crop land what would you do?


I would probably plow under all my CRP and plant corn. Then, I would rely on my multi peril crop insurance and subsidies plus the 5-7 dollar corn and buy a new truck to stay under the Gov't taxing radar. If the American taxpayers are willing to continue to pay for my cut rate insurance while I continue to put additions on my house and get a new truck every year then I will do it!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Why does everyone think you make money on crop insurance, because you don't.


----------



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

mntwinsfan said:


> blhunter3 said:
> 
> 
> > That makes me laugh, if CRP rent is $60 and you could get $90 plus for crop land what would you do?
> ...


x2


----------



## mntwinsfan (Oct 8, 2010)

I fully understand you don't make money directly from crop insurance. However, crop insurance is heavily subsidized and mostly paid for by taxes. If hail, rain, wind, etc damage your crops you will get paid by the insurance companies. So, you are getting your crop insurance at a cut rate. I do not get a cut rate on my vehicle insurance.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Please name a private crop insurance company.


----------



## mntwinsfan (Oct 8, 2010)

Breske crop insurance


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

blhunter3 said:


> There is still plenty of area's for a duck to lay an egg. If everyone is complaining about the loss of CRP, why don't you either pay the difference to the farmer to plant winter wheat, versus spring wheat or beans or corn, or help CRP be on par with land rent. Otherwise there is always land for sale.


Yeah we could just pass a bill that gave farmers more tax dollars. I find it funny your a farmer and a waterfowl hunter and think that the alarming loss of CRP/wetland draining doesn't matter, that "there is plenty of places for a duck to nest". Where are they going to nest in the CRP that you plowed under to plant corn in? Maybe next time your out looking at all those rutted up roads looking for something to complain about you could look off the road a little further and see all the other things that are far more important than a rut?


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Well if CRP could compete with commidity prices there would be more. If YOU want to see more CRP, go buy some land and put it into CRP. Until then, quit complaining about what some does with their private land. In the last three years we have put over 800 acres into CRP, and have yet to personally take any out.


----------



## mntwinsfan (Oct 8, 2010)

If the above statement is true I am impressed. Not many people are willing to do that in this day and age.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Just put the alkili ground into CRP or the land with a ton of small sloughs in it. There is alot more CRP going in then people realize, its just is small chunks, 5 acres, 10 acres, ect.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

blhunter3 said:


> Well if CRP could compete with commidity prices there would be more. If YOU want to see more CRP, go buy some land and put it into CRP. Until then, quit complaining about what some does with their private land. In the last three years we have put over 800 acres into CRP, and have yet to personally take any out.


How much land you own mush head?


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Why does it matter?


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

You keep running your mouth to others about getting out and buying land.

How much you own?

How long you been operating on YOUR land?


----------



## chrisg (Mar 17, 2010)

Crickets............................ My family has 1200 acres roughly and alot is in CRP. Couldnt farm 75% due to water anyways.We rent out several other tracts. I still want to hear how much Land baron BL does own....


----------



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

blhunter3 said:


> That makes me laugh, if CRP rent is $60 and you could get $90 plus for crop land what would you do?


I think if it were me it would be a no-brainer to put it in CRP for $60 an acre as I try not to run my entire life based on the almighty dollar. I know they aren't just handing out CRP contracts to anybody now but over $9500 a year for a quarter of land to sit idle and produce wildlife like crazy or $15,000 to have some black dirt, no doubter for me...but I understand wildlife is not the priority for many landowners. Just stating my view.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

This is off the subject of the thread. But one thing that needs to be looked at when talking CRP vs Land rent. Is that since the stock market is not safe to invest in many people moved towards land. Now these banks, investor, investor groups, etc all they care about is rate of return. So the example given with the $9500 a year vs $15000 a year is a huge deal to them. All they care about is the rate of return. It is a sad fact.

Bl you state that more land is going into CRP than getting taken out? I call major BS. The tracks that are getting taken out are 80+ acres. The tracks that are going back in are maybe 1-2 at 10 acres....that is a net loss of 60+ acres. That will take a major toll on breeding populations. When you also state that there are plenty of places for ducks to nest.... Yes if they want to be stacked up on each other. But birds don't like to nest on top of each other. Many time they fight over nesting spots and cover. So one nesting pair could force out another nesting pair on a certain track of land.


----------



## mntwinsfan (Oct 8, 2010)

Its a 100% fact that more CRP is coming out then being put in.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I am not sharing on a public forum about what I own or don't own.

I never said that there is more crp going in then coming out. What i said was, there there is crp being put in, just small pieces.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

One reason there was so much crp was because it paid more then renting it out, and allot of that land was good production land. So now the prices are good so it came out. Soif you want more crp, go buy some land and put it in, till then quit complaining about what people do on their private land. Its only logical from a,monetary stand point to rent it out or do crop shares.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

blhunter3 said:


> I am not sharing on a public forum about what I own or don't own.


Because YOU dont own ****.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Trying to figure out how if I own land or not fits into the debate


----------



## eliptiabeht (Nov 5, 2009)

blhunter3 said:


> There is still plenty of area's for a duck to lay an egg. If everyone is complaining about the loss of CRP, why don't you either pay the difference to the farmer to plant winter wheat, versus spring wheat or beans or corn, or help CRP be on par with land rent. Otherwise there is always land for sale.


 One person asks about water condition and thoughts on the hatch. A few guys state simple FACTS, there is much loss of crp and habitat. No one blamed the farmer or questioned why; everyone knows it pencils out financially.
You however ripped people for complaining and in an arrogant manner told them to go buy land. What makes you so arrogant that people can't talk about things that affect the hatch. It was pretty civil till you accused them of complaining. Simple truth is loss of habitat will result in less wildlife of all sorts.



blhunter3 said:


> Trying to figure out how if I own land or not fits into the debate


 You'll figure it out when you figure out why you would need to own land to simply discuss the hatch without being accused of complaining. Show me one complaint before you went to the "buy your own land" bull shiat.


----------



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

eliptiabeht said:


> blhunter3 said:
> 
> 
> > There is still plenty of area's for a duck to lay an egg. If everyone is complaining about the loss of CRP, why don't you either pay the difference to the farmer to plant winter wheat, versus spring wheat or beans or corn, or help CRP be on par with land rent. Otherwise there is always land for sale.
> ...


Bingo! It's guys like bl that have killed chatter on this site.


----------



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

Si Robertson

Hey!

Hey!

Hey! BL=chatter killer


----------



## tilley (Jul 28, 2011)

This BL hunter is a real piece of work. Has like 12 million posts on here about every subject imaginable and now this. I don't believe he owns an acre of land but spouts the corperate welfare line about the poor farmers because he works for one. This corn ethanol hoax that has been forced on the American people is going to be the ruination of our ducks pheasants deer etc. Anytime something has to be subsidized by tax payer money it tells you it cant stand on its own. Such is the case with ethonal. The great oil boom you are experiencing is also going to be a big detriment to the environment in the long run I believe.


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

tilley said:


> This corn ethanol hoax that has been forced on the American people is going to be the ruination of our ducks pheasants deer etc. Anytime something has to be subsidized by tax payer money it tells you it cant stand on its own. Such is the case with ethanol.


I am with u a hundred percent on this, I don't really know about the rest. :bop:


----------



## jpallen14 (Nov 28, 2005)

ShineRunner said:


> tilley said:
> 
> 
> > This corn ethanol hoax that has been forced on the American people is going to be the ruination of our ducks pheasants deer etc. Anytime something has to be subsidized by tax payer money it tells you it cant stand on its own. Such is the case with ethanol.
> ...


Yep


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

ShineRunner said:


> tilley said:
> 
> 
> > This corn ethanol hoax that has been forced on the American people is going to be the ruination of our ducks pheasants deer etc. Anytime something has to be subsidized by tax payer money it tells you it cant stand on its own. Such is the case with ethanol.
> ...


Pretty much right on, if you take away the subsidies from the ethanol plants, they would of been out of business along time ago, wish they would subsidize the body shops.......


----------



## Anas Strepera (Nov 10, 2004)

blhunter3 said:


> So now the prices are good so it came out.


I want more CRP so I don't buy ethanol.


----------



## EllendaleND (Dec 25, 2011)

Every species is up! Pintails are down, widgeon are up 88% from last year and at all time high, mallards are good too. Water is down but that gives em more nesting space. Things are looking up.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Anas Strepera said:


> blhunter3 said:
> 
> 
> > So now the prices are good so it came out.
> ...


Good me too. Ethanol is completly worthless.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

While I love every acre of CRP out there I question if the intent of the program was ever to accept a lot of the land that did go into CRP. It was meant for low production land but when commodity prices were low many farmers pushed to get whatever land they could into the program. While it can happen, if someone puts a quarter of land into CRP I really question if most of that quarter would be low production. Generally you see less than 20 acres in such a parcel that would probably qualify. For the most part that is what we will probably see remain in CRP. For waterfowl production purposes I'm not sure how productive a 40 or 80 acre parcel,3 miles from any significant water, is and there is plenty of that around. My point is that the loss of some parcels of CRP may be far more significant than the loss of others. At least in terms of waterfowl production. Also remember that all this CRP supports a record number of predators which prey on the high numbers of duck. At some point the predator/ prey/ habitat issue becomes a wash.


----------

